# Handbook disponível em português!

## Vanquirius

Como pode ser visto nessa notícia do GentooBR, o handbook do Gentoo já está disponível em português (pt_br)!

O projeto de tradução da documentação do Gentoo já é bem antigo. Eu mesmo tentei pôr a mão na massa antes e um novo esforço mais recente também.

Bom, com todo o tempo livre que eu tenho até minhas aulas começarem em fevereiro, eu botei a mão na massa e traduzi uma grande parte da documentação pertencente ao handbook, atualizei e revisei o que já estava no CVS. O Enderson revisou os arquivos e publicou no CVS do Gentoo, junto com novas traduções que ele também está adicionando.

Eu gostaria de pedir para que as pessoas revisassem os textos que já estão disponíveis, para que possamos ter a documentação do Gentoo disponível com a melhor qualidade possível.

PS.: Ah, já enviei os hb-working-* e hb-portage-* para o Enderson, logo devem estar em português também.

Grato,

Marcelo Góes

Ps2.: Vou publicar dois scripts que estou usando para controlar as atualizações.

O cvsgrab.sh baixa as tarballs de documentação de português e inglês. O up2date.sh compara os campos <date> dos arquivos traduzidos com os em inglês para ver se foram atualizados.

cvsgrab.sh:

```
#!/bin/bash

#Script for helping me prepare translations

#Marcelo Góes

#Licensed under GPL-2

echo "---------------------------"

echo "Grabbing documents from CVS"

echo "---------------------------"

rm docs-latest-*.tar.bz2

wget http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/doc-snapshots/docs-latest-en.tar.bz2

wget http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/doc-snapshots/docs-latest-pt_br.tar.bz2

rm -rf en/ pt_br/

echo "---------------------------"

echo "Untarring files"

echo "---------------------------"

tar -xvjf docs-latest-en.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf docs-latest-pt_br.tar.bz2

mv en/ en-cvs/

mv pt_br/ pt_br-cvs/

echo "---------------------------"

echo "All done.                  "

echo "---------------------------"

```

up2date.sh

```
#!/bin/bash

#Script for helping me prepare translations

#Marcelo Góes

#Licensed under GPL-2

cd pt_br-cvs/

#getting <date> from files in first level

for XML in `ls *.xml`

do

echo file $XML >> ../date_pt_br-cvs.txt

sed -n -e '/<date/p' $XML >> ../date_pt_br-cvs.txt

echo file $XML >> ../date_en-cvs.txt

sed -n -e '/<date/p' ../en-cvs/$XML >> ../date_en-cvs.txt

done

#getting <date> from files in handbook

cd handbook/

for XML in `ls *.xml`

do

echo file $XML >> ../../date_pt_br-cvs.txt

sed -n -e '/<date/p' $XML >> ../../date_pt_br-cvs.txt

echo file $XML >> ../../date_en-cvs.txt

sed -n -e '/<date/p' ../../en-cvs/handbook/$XML >> ../../date_en-cvs.txt

done

cd ../../

#saving differences to outdated.txt and displaying it

diff -Naur date_pt_br-cvs.txt date_en-cvs.txt > outdated.txt

rm date_pt_br-cvs.txt date_en-cvs.txt

cat outdated.txt
```

----------

## nafre

vlw!

Ja passei por lá e dei uma olhada. Vlw a comunidade Gentoo PT_BR esta agradecida. 

Percebi que ainda falta algumas parte, como faço para ajudar?

----------

## Vanquirius

Eu já completei as partes II e III do handbook, elas estarão disponíveis assim que o Enderson tiver tempo de atualizar.

A grande ajuda necessária no momento é revisar as traduções, buscando erros de português e frases sem nexo.

----------

## Enderson

Aê, faz tempo que não venho aqui, mas como sei que muita gente tem visitado cada vez mais aqui, vou dar uma passada mais vezes.  :Smile: 

Seguinte, a galera pode ir vendo o andamento das traduções nestes dois links :

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/list.xml

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/overview.xml

É isso!

----------

## nafre

percebi que a tradução do gentoo doc anda pelas tantas. 

Gostaria de parabenizar a todos os tradutores  :Smile: 

----------

## Vanquirius

Um bom tempo depois...

O Manual do Gentoo 2006.0 foi lançado ontem, e com isso um monte de atualizações a serem feitas, tanto para o Manual normal quanto para o sem rede. Eu estou bem sobrecarregado com afazeres da vida real, se alguém puder dar uma ajuda com contribuições, seria muito útil...

Escrevi um pequeno documento para quem quer ajudar e não sabe como.

Abs

----------

